# Olympic's opening ceremony.



## chris661 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anybody else watching it and thinking it is pretty spectacular?

Must be amazing to be in the stadium at the minute.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 27, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Anybody else watching it and thinking it is pretty spectacular?

Must be amazing to be in the stadium at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Incredible and will probably only get better. How do you turn the green landscape they had in the beginning to what it is right now?! oo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone else feeling incredibly proud to be British right now?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2012)

Certainly good so far. Does it justify the millions of ponds chucked at it. Probably not but we Brits do know how to put on a good show. Really enjoying it and great the services are now being recognised


----------



## BeachGolfer (Jul 27, 2012)

Great humour in the Bond & HM sketch. Hello Sir Danny Boyle....


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 27, 2012)

Went to watch it in 3D but found out my batteries are dead been so long since I used the feature. Still HD Freesat will do just fine. 

Enjoying it more than I though I would.


----------



## macca64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Atkinson great as usual


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2012)

Didn't bother. Isn't it about the sport?


----------



## daymond (Jul 27, 2012)

Atkinson. Priceless.


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2012)

Amazing spectacle


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 27, 2012)

Brilliant, and the music top marks too. 



BeachGolfer said:



			Great humour in the Bond & HM sketch. Hello Sir Danny Boyle....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger (Jul 27, 2012)

daymond said:



			Atkinson. Priceless.
		
Click to expand...

not watched it but how the hell did Big Ron get in on the gig?


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2012)

Superb.

Think it might take a while to get all the countries to parade though, so time for a cuppa.


----------



## SS2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Original, artistic, patriotic, awe-inspiring stuff.


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2012)

Am loving the planting of the flags, Daniel Craig & HM, Rowan Atkinson, Becks bringing the flame under Tower Bridge..........................spectacular stuff..............all of it.

*Slime*.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 27, 2012)

It is amazing but 27 million English pounds on the Ceremony alone... HOW???


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It is amazing but 27 million English pounds on the Ceremony alone... HOW???
		
Click to expand...

80,000 people paying on average Â£337.50 each.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2012)

The historical linking was great.
I have a friend who had polio as a child and spent years in Ormond Street. Cracked up when it started raining Mary Poppins.

Well done danny boy.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 27, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It is amazing but 27 million English pounds on the Ceremony alone... HOW???
		
Click to expand...

Yet they can't put more soldiers on the front line,equip them properly,fund the NHS correctly and so on and so on......

pish,waste of bloody money.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 27, 2012)

richart said:



			80,000 people paying on average Â£337.50 each.

Click to expand...

LOL I mean how has it cost that much? It's been spectacular but not 27 millions worth... Shocking!!!

Very good comment about where that money could have been well spent.

Oh well...


----------



## Iaing (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm usually a huge sceptic of these things but this has been superb.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 27, 2012)

We are having a family get together with food and beer and all watching the ceremony.

Only downside so far for me is firstly, everything is being announced in french before English which to me is just plain ignorant (although Olympic etiquette) and secondly the new mini is not British


----------



## DaveM (Jul 27, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Yet they can't put more soldiers on the front line,equip them properly,fund the NHS correctly and so on and so on......

pish,waste of bloody money.
		
Click to expand...

+1
No interest.
Guess this govenment will use it as their Falklands. That is no disrespect to those involved in the conflict. But we all know why "That Woman did it".


----------



## BeachGolfer (Jul 27, 2012)

German dignitary acknowledging the German team sort of interesting!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jul 27, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			German dignitary acknowledging the German team sort of interesting!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that...swiftly cut to another camera.


----------



## shewy (Jul 27, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			I saw that...swiftly cut to another camera.
		
Click to expand...

I thought It was just me who saw that,no-one else noticed.

Very impressed with it though.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tell you what it got pish awfully quick


----------



## Neddy (Jul 27, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Tell you what it got pish awfully quick  

Click to expand...

It is dragging on a bit now but it has to be done. Lighting of the flame will be awesome I am hoping!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 27, 2012)

so who lit the flame after all then ? as ya prob guessed i havent been watching...

sorry was posting as neddy was ... guess it not lit yet so


----------



## Neddy (Jul 27, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			so who lit the flame after all then ? as ya prob guessed i havent been watching...

sorry was posting as neddy was ... guess it not lit yet so
		
Click to expand...

Right after the 200 strong parade of the various countries. We are up to Palestine so hopefully won't be too long now.


----------



## smange (Jul 27, 2012)

shewy said:



			I thought It was just me who saw that,no-one else noticed.

Very impressed with it though.
		
Click to expand...

For anyone who never noticed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIyCoBB5Aas&feature=youtu.be

Boris thinks its hilarious as well


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveM said:



			+1
No interest.
Guess this govenment will use it as their Falklands. That is no disrespect to those involved in the conflict. But we all know why "That Woman did it".
		
Click to expand...

****.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 27, 2012)

I must have been watching something else on TV, what a load of utter garbage. 27 Million for that, someone has been smoking to much of that funny stuff.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol even the Queen looks bored now.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 28, 2012)

I wasnt going to watch but watched the vast majority

Proud to be British... damn right!

27 million? We spend a hell of a lot more on foreign aid so personally its a bargain!!!!

We will recoup a far lot more, yes its mad but thats the way of the world unfortunately


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I wasnt going to watch but watched the vast majority

Proud to be British... damn right!

27 million? We spend a hell of a lot more on foreign aid so personally its a bargain!!!!

We will recoup a far lot more, yes its mad but thats the way of the world unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

To put the cost into perspective its less than Liverpool paid for Andy Carroll lol

Expected that to be embarassing but thought it was mainly brilliant, especially the lighting of the Cauldron


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2012)

Stunning finale..............absolutely brilliant.


----------



## jammag (Jul 28, 2012)

Very proud to be British tonight, thought it represented history well up to this day and age. Very well done all involved.

It may of cost Â£27m but its things like this that get the country proud again and hopefully the kick up the backside thats needed. If it makes more than we spend then bonus.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 28, 2012)

OI, dont bring Mr Carroll into it


----------



## Iaing (Jul 28, 2012)

Must admit that I got a bit dewy eyed when Muhammad Ali held the Olympic flag.
All in all I thought it was a superb show, although the athletes entrance dragged on a bit.
Some good tunes too, although Paul McCartney should hang up his mike.
Pretty proud right now.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 28, 2012)

That is the best looking cauldron I've ever seen. What awesome design. Still think Wolff Olins should give back the money they charged for the logo design though.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmmm. Thought the first half was a bit crap really. Very well staged and very well co-ordinated - but content still a bit crap. Dancing nurses as a tribute to the NHS? They should just pay them a proper wage as tribute. 

But the lighting? Brilliant. Coverage should have focussed on the background more . Them LED thingies behind each seat or whatever were awesome - didn't get to see enough of them till later. The ceremonioal bit and finale much much better. Of course it was going to be Steve Redgrave who brought the torch in - but the handing it over to the youngster was a great touch. (With the theme being "inspire a generation" we should have suspected something - but of course we didn't.

Overall, could have nodded of near the start - but in the end, glad I didn't


----------



## Durango (Jul 28, 2012)

Loved every second of it.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 28, 2012)

I must be the only one who thought ''as a spectacle'' was bit of a let down. 
Maybe I'm comparing it too much to the ceremony of the China Olympics.

Still it beats the usual weekend pish on TV.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 28, 2012)

fundy said:



			To put the cost into perspective its less than Liverpool paid for Andy Carroll lol
		
Click to expand...

Glad someone put it into perspective.... people still think Â£1M is enough to live on forever!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 28, 2012)

Watched it with HID before heading of to golf and two very proud Brits here in NZ , got a bit of eye moistening at the start there.
Had had the tip off from my daughter who was at the rehearsal that it was awesome and she wasn't wrong.
Bring on the games


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

Dodger said:



			pish,waste of bloody money.
		
Click to expand...




munro007 said:



			what a load of utter garbage.
		
Click to expand...

And the common denominator is?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought it was great. A bit long and kept me up way past my bedtime but overall imo a real success. Quirky and on a smaller scale than Beijing but it was never going to be on that scale. Not sure the billions watching worldwide would have got it all but hey it's London 2012 :clap:

Can't wait for the road race today and swimming tonight and and and and - on it goes for  over 2 weeks - awesome!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			And the common denominator is?
		
Click to expand...

they'll be right behind the Stoneybridge 2024 bid !:whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought it was very good until Ken Dodd started singing the Beatles song off key.
Nice touch giving the flame to the kids.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			And the common denominator is?
		
Click to expand...

Not all of us have rose tinted glasses on :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Not all of us have rose tinted glasses on :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Nowt to do with glasses Geezer.
I saw the thread last night and said to the Missus before heading for bed that a couple of Jocks would make "anti" comments...


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I must have been watching something else on TV, what a load of utter garbage. 27 Million for that, someone has been smoking to much of that funny stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Smithy what part of this post is ANTI English then.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nowt to do with glasses Geezer.
I saw the thread last night and said to the Missus before heading for bed that a couple of Jocks would make "anti" comments...


Click to expand...

 I thought it was the GB Olympics not the English Olympics?

Isn't it?


----------



## Robobum (Jul 28, 2012)

Great bit of story telling. Fun, quirky, spectacular in places and laced with the ability to poke a bit of fun at ourselves.

Fantastic - even got a geography lesson by learning the names of countries that I never knew existed.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Smithy what part of this post is ANTI English then.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just assuming it was because it was held in London....


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

I watched the first 15 minutes and that was enough for me. Not impressed, Â£27 Million Pounds your having a laugh mate :rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm just assuming it was because it was held in London....
		
Click to expand...

I think you should know better than to assume Smiffy:temper:


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

Excellent.

Great tongue in cheek moments, superb acknowledgements to our history and institutions.

Take a bow Danny Boyle.


----------



## Robobum (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I watched the first 15 minutes and that was enough for me. ........
		
Click to expand...

Shame, you missed all the good stuff. Chins up, 2 weeks and you can moan at the closing ceremony.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Shame, you missed all the good stuff. Chins up, 2 weeks and you can moan at the closing ceremony.

Click to expand...

For me its all about the sport, the games, not about the opening & closing ceremonies. End of, simples........


----------



## Robobum (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			For me its all about the sport, the games, not about the opening & closing ceremonies. End of, simples........
		
Click to expand...

You still felt compelled to tune in though, sport starts, in earnest, today - should have saved your energy


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Robobum said:



			You still felt compelled to tune in though, sport starts, in earnest, today - should have saved your energy 

Click to expand...

Yes i did, and it was utter garbage. What part of that don't you understand. Everyone entitled to there opinions fella. And the only reason i did watch some of it, was because it was on the TV in the clubhouse. And not one person thought it was any good. :mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			For me its all about the sport, the games, not about the opening & closing ceremonies. End of, simples........
		
Click to expand...

it's not just about the Sport, it's about the pageantry, the spirit & the experience. That's what separates the Olympics from world champs etc. It is the GB olympics not just a London thing which is why you should buy into it. It won't happen in my life time again. It's easy to moan and run it down, if you can get past that you may  surprise yourself & enjoy it !!:thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

therod said:



			it's not just about the Sport, it's about the pageantry, the spirit & the experience. That's what separates the Olympics from world champs etc. It is the GB olympics not just a London thing which is why you should buy into it. It won't happen in my life time again. It's easy to moan and run it down, if you can get past that you may  surprise yourself & enjoy it !!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What utter codswallop, i have an open mind fella. And i stick to my opinion.


----------



## Robobum (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Yes i did, and it was utter garbage. What part of that don't you understand. Everyone entitled to there opinions fella. And the only reason i did watch some of it, was because it was on the TV in the clubhouse. And not one person thought it was any good. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 If it's "all about the sport" why bother tuning in to The Opening Ceremony? Clue is in the title, they ain't gonna be running the 100m final now are they!!??

What part of that do you not understand


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Because it was on the TV in the clubhouse. If i was sat at home, i wouldn't have put it on fella. OK


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			it was on the TV in the clubhouse. And not one person thought it was any good. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Was it a Jock clubhouse?
You know.....full of Jocks


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Was it a Jock clubhouse?
You know.....full of Jocks
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy you are so predictable, i think its you with the chip on your shoulder fella. Going on about the anti crap that you spout out. Grow up man. Jock off......


----------



## User20205 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What utter codswallop, i have an open mind fella. And i stick to my opinion. 

Click to expand...

trust me it's easier to swallow when you read it a listen to this 

[video=youtube;L-7Vu7cqB20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-7Vu7cqB20[/video]


:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Smiffy you are so predictable, i think its you with the chip on your shoulder fella. Going on about the anti crap that you spout out. Grow up man. Jock off......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Geez.
Was just lobbing a piece of luncheon meat out into the margins, see if I got a take


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 28, 2012)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What utter codswallop, i have an open mind fella. And i stick to my opinion. 

Click to expand...

 is that not a contradiction, 'I have an open mind, but....'


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Popcorn anyone?

Click to expand...

Dodger was even money favourite to moan first


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What utter codswallop, i have an open mind fella. And i stick to my opinion. 

Click to expand...

You have an open mind yet stick to your opinion but still only watched 15 minutes before declaring it codswallop then coming on to an Internet forum to moan about it? You're right though, it does sound as if you have an open mind all right


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2012)

Imagine how it difficult it would have been to visualise, plan and organise what we saw last night - lets be frank, it was pretty awesome. The ending with the flame and cauldron was worth sitting through the athletes procession for and I applaud everyone who gave their time to making it what it was.

Shame for me that the miseries who have posted on here are the ones that we could have all predicted before hand would do so.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2012)

I quite enjoyed it, Mr Bean was the highlight but sadly I missed the most important part of our culture when Mary Poppins defeated Voldemort.

My mind wanders ahead to Rio now and what they can do to top it...

I will defiantly be watching that one


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought it was great! I even got google maps out during it to learn where some of these weird countries are! Every day is a school day!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Dodger was even money favourite to moan first
		
Click to expand...

he's too busy on a different thread moaning about something else, give him time he'll be here in a minute


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Dodger was even money favourite to moan first
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, that was good odds I would have thought it would have been at least 1-1000


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2012)

therod said:



			he's too busy on a different thread moaning about something else, give him time he'll be here in a minute 

Click to expand...

Everyone has got to have a hobby Nick.

Thought it was a superb show, and just wished I could have been there.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 28, 2012)

It was OUTSTANDING! What a vision, what coordination, sum up Britain in a couple of hours and have the world understand it, Oh Danny Boy you did us proud!

Saddens me to hear the moaners on here, what's to moan about.
How can anyone want independence after seeing 'who we are as a nation' united we stand


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Jeez, that was good odds I would have thought it would have been at least 1-1000
		
Click to expand...

i may have gambled a couple of quid even on those odds, after all, it was a pretty sure fire winner


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are some quotes from other people on here.


pish,waste of bloody money.

Didn't bother. Isn't it about the sport?

+1
No interest.
Guess this govenment will use it as their Falklands. That is no disrespect to those involved in the conflict. But we all know why "That Woman did it".

Tell you what it got pish awfully quick   ( Quote by you Chriss661)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Jeez, that was good odds I would have thought it would have been at least 1-1000
		
Click to expand...

There were quite a lot of runners


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Tell you what it got pish awfully quick   ( Quote by you Chriss661)
		
Click to expand...

Do you understand the significance of the smilies at the end? Or are you being purposely obtuse?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Or are you being purposely obtuse?
		
Click to expand...

Is he fat as well then???


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought it was amazing. I expected it to be a bit pompous and overly ceremonial, but it was fantastic. It highlighted everything that was great and aspirational about these islands. I watched it in the local pub with about 20-30 others and I didnt hear 1 dissenting voice. Even the 2 Aussies thought it was great.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2012)

Bit of a bummer having to be at work whilst opening ceremony was on... Did manage to get it up on one of the monitors so got to see and hear some snippets... Viewed the highlights on getting in this morning...

Bit of a fan of Danny Boyles films... His 'projects' are either triumph or disaster and from what I've seen last night was the former...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 28, 2012)

Must admit to being underwhelmed by the Olympics in general and I've never really got the point in the overblown opening and closing ceremonies.

That said, this melted the cynic in me right away. I didn't watch it from the start - tuned in just before Rowan Atkinson, which was laugh out loud funny. I then watched some of the earlier stuff on the internet (while the athletes were trooping past). Very good really and excellent lighting of the flame by the "next generation".

The only negative for me was the military involvement. Nothing against our armed forces but just didn't seem appropriate in this context.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 28, 2012)

if you went into it with the "this cost Â£27M, it better be the best thing ever" attitude, you were only ever going to be disappointed.

I thought the opening hour and the flame lighting was spectacular. Highly imaginative and a great representation of our country. Certain bits of it I could have done without (NHS) but it was never going to be 100% to everyones tastes.

Overall I thought it was great and I'm looking forward to the games. Have already watched some sports I have never watched before!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought it was fantastic. The best bit for me was when my 25 year old son said he was proud to be British, I never expected that from him.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			I thought it was fantastic. The best bit for me was when my 25 year old son said he was proud to be British, I never expected that from him.
		
Click to expand...

My 23 year old son said exactly the same thing this morning. So if anything has come out of it, my son is now feeling patriotic. Never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## Neddy (Jul 28, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			I thought it was fantastic. The best bit for me was when my 25 year old son said he was proud to be British, I never expected that from him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 26 and have never been overly patriotic but last night was probably the proudest I have ever felt to be british and I have read a lot of people around my age say the same thing.

On that level it was an absolute triumph.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought it was superb. I'm not sure the rest of the world would have "got" it, but hey, not bad.

Shame about wheeling on Paul Macca at the end.  Toe Curling. 

I thought the Mr Beckham bit with him looking 007.5 ish behind the wheel of the speedboat was cool.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't need the Olympic's to make me feel more patriotic. I need the Olympic's to be brought back to basics. Hopefully Rio will manage that.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Are you a patriotic Scot or a patriotic Brit, or both?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hahaha what do you think.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I need the Olympic's to be brought back to basics.
		
Click to expand...

Tossing the caber, solo pipes and Highland dancing?????
;-)


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I need the Olympic's to be brought back to basics.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not read my posts. Far to much money is getting spent on it. 

On an upside, i am glad to see all the crowds out supporting the bike race.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

What is lacking in your life that you need the government to spend money on?

Do you know how much the olympics will generate for the country?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			What is lacking in your life that you need the government to spend money on?

Do you know how much the olympics will generate for the country?
		
Click to expand...

No, do you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's a good breakdown of where the 11bn has been spent and more importantly, where it all came from.

11bn is what the Home Office spent on their total budget in 2010/11 covering Police & UK Security.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/datablog/2012/jul/26/london-2012-olympics-money


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Far to much money is getting spent on it.
		
Click to expand...

Think we have to wait until its all done and dusted to measure wether the 'investment' in the games was too much... 

Or too little ...


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			No, do you.
		
Click to expand...

You never answered my first question. 

No I don't, but if I was going to be moaning about something I would at least have a basic understanding of the sums involved.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

We are in the biggest recession i have ever known. The only people i can see winning on this, are greeders in London. 

Â£11bn OMG


----------



## DaveM (Jul 28, 2012)

Just on the money side of things. When we had the commonwealth games in Manchester. It generated Â£72,000,000. Which was spent by the council regenerating run down areas. Also the sport facility's that were left behind. I don't think it is a coincidences that the resurgence of cycling coincides with the building of the new velourdrome here. As that is where they train.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dave Â£72 Mil is chicken feed compared to Â£11BN+. Yes when Edinburgh had it to, we still use a lot of there facilities. But it cost nothing like what they have just spent.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			The only people i can see winning on this, are greeders in London.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think many greeders live in the east end of London, much of which has been massively regenerated by the Olympic project.

Think I am correct in saying it's one of the poorer areas of the city.

It is a lot of money but i think millions of youngsters would have been/will be inspired by these games and you can't put a price on that.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Dave Â£72 Mil is chicken feed compared to Â£11BN+. Yes when Edinburgh had it to, we still use a lot of there facilities. But it cost nothing like what they have just spent.
		
Click to expand...

Its not the total you should be looking at that as some of that is lottery, sponsoring etc.

Yes there is an amount of public funding but the amount of regeneration, future jobs in those area's should return that over the years.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fish said:



			Its not the total you should be looking at
		
Click to expand...

Why not it's the most sensationalist aspect of it.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Dave Â£72 Mil is chicken feed compared to Â£11BN+. Yes when Edinburgh had it to, we still use a lot of there facilities. But it cost nothing like what they have just spent.
		
Click to expand...

True I don't disagree, Just making the point it did make a profit. Which added a fair whack to Manchesters budget


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Do you not read my posts. Far to much money is getting spent on it. 



.
		
Click to expand...


Lets not worry, it won't stop you getting the freebies that you get up there in bonny Scotland that we pay for. Probably would have enough to have your own Olympic games if it wasn't wasted on freebie benefits that we have to pay for don here!


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Why not it's the most sensationalist aspect of it.
		
Click to expand...

It is I agree but some of it is subsidised, its not all raised from taxes.

Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2012)

There's a whole load more 'things' we 'invest' in that I would question ahead of the Olympics...

Like whats the 'legacy' from our 'investment' in Afghanistan...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 28, 2012)

The aquatic centre looks like quite an amazing facility. And two 50m pools, I hear. That's going to be pretty great for Londoners after the games.

I think everyone could endlessly debate how to spend public money. Up here we've definitely had reservations about the Olympics cost - partially I'm sure due to a bit of envy; these big events are only ever drawn to London. I'm sure some of the dissenters would feel differently if the Olympics were in Edinburgh.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2012)

Chris D 
Please supply evidence on the Scotland link on 'Freebies' or are you making up Daily Mail stories.

I think Scotland has paid more than the rest of the UK [pro rata] for the London Olympics.



On a lighter note anyone compared the Edinburgh trams budget to the Olympics.
And before Chris gets Tooooo excited it was a city budget not a Scotland/UK one.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 28, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On a lighter note anyone compared the Edinburgh trams budget to the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the budget! Didn't they build the entire Olympic park in less time than the trams have taken.... and we're still nowhere near seeing them runnning.

Do NOT start me on the f'ing trams! Or Edinburgh council!! Grrrrrr!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2012)

Absolutely loved it - some laugh out loud - some brought a wee tear to my eye.  According to Beeb some 27million folk watched it - that's Â£1 each.  
Pretty darn good value I'd say so :whoo::clap: to Danny and everyone involved.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2012)

Could have done with it ending earlier as I had an 8.30 tee time and needed to be there early enough to try and find a swing aht worked but all in all I liked it a lot. Went a bit flat when the athletes paraded but its an integral part of the ceremony and not sure how that can be changed. McCartney looks like a glorified pub singer these days and only rattles out the same bloody tune. Time to go Macca


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could have done with it ending earlier as I had an 8.30 tee time
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that if you had written to the organisers they would have taken that into account Homer


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2012)

Just been watching the mens team gymnastics.
I can't believe the number of competitors who are wearing massive great nicorette patches.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just been watching the mens team gymnastics.
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: I'm saving myself for the womens beach volleyball, but each to his own.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL I think Â£1BN is the new Million, the way people are talking about the cost of these games.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			LOL I think Â£1BN is the new Million, the way people are talking about the cost of these games.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to the amount of English gold stuffed into Scottish mouths.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 29, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Similar to the amount of English gold stuffed into Scottish mouths.
		
Click to expand...

And a fraction of the amount of Scottish oil revenue gobbled up by the Westminster parasites.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think Scotland has paid more than the rest of the UK [pro rata] for the London Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure where you've got that 'fact' from... Those of us paying GLC council tax have had to pay a levy towards the Olympics and will, by all accounts, be doing so for a few years yet ...



FairwayDodger said:



			The aquatic centre looks like quite an amazing facility. And two 50m pools, I hear. That's going to be pretty great for Londoners after the games.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think too many of us living to the west of town will be bothering to travel to use the pool facility...

Having said that a new pool [50M] has been built just around the corner which, I believe, is part of the legacy... Not sure how it was funded but my lads and grandchildren would've prefered a leisure pool...


----------



## munro007 (Jul 29, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Similar to the amount of English gold stuffed into Scottish mouths.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you find the need to make this an anti scottish thread. :temper:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 30, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party, but what an awesome spectacle. I was at a wedding on Friday so PVR'd it and watched last night. Was the best way, as I fast forwarded through the athlete's entrances. I would have been happy to watch it live, as it's an integral part of the whole thing, but now the sport has started, I don't have 4 hours to watch the whole thing!

The GB Entrance was awesome though. You could see the emotion in Chris Hoy, I thought he was going to start balling, truly awesome to see how much it means to these athletes that we are behind them. Becky Adlington in tears after her race yesterday was another example. 

The finale was something I will never forget. Absolutely incredible. 

Danny Boyle will (and should) be knighted for pulling that off.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

I might need to watch some of it again, maybe from 30 minutes in, that seems to be when people are saying it got a lot better.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I might need to watch some of it again, maybe from 30 minutes in, that seems to be when people are saying it got a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

That, and the lighting of the flame. The bit with the athlete intros is a boring necessity.


----------

